# TL trunk redone



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

So, After to many months of looking at the mess in the trunk I decided to have someone do it correctly that had the skills. JT-Audio has taken great care of the install work in the trunk. I can not say enough how much I like the work JT does. After checking out the install work he has done, I knew it was right.

You will notice the trunk looks like another here on the forum, or we should say, It no longer looks like this. A bit of the same concept, A ****load of work to get all the pieces to fit. The few additions in my system now Dynaudio Esotar 12's IB, 2-2200's, 4100S, 2-Zapco DSP's, the audison power/ground distribution block, and added XS 675 battery to the trunk, and Audison Sonus Reference Interconnects. 

With the few Pics to follow, A Huge Thank You to the ones that helped make this all happen, Buzzman tuning and drivers, JT @ JT-Audio for the awesome install, and Matt R for the mad mods. Thanks Guys

Nelson, BigRed

a day or 2 into the install, getting the scope of things.....










and after a few more.....










Cover is now wrapped in suede after a few changes.










A couple of DSP's with some Matt R voodoo - they get the juiced signal from a Matt R line driver. Works wonders for the Acura H/U !!! 









the money shot Esotar 12's IB 









My front stage is the Phass MW 6512ALN, DTM25, Tweets AT28evo.



















Front stage Driver specs


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

looks good


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

That is a very clean and nice install with top notch components! JT does great work!


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

The way you installed those amp is mint mint mint! Im looking to do something similar once all my dls stuff gets here.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My gosh your car is money, and I do mean you have some great equipment. Roughly how much if I can be so forward to ask was the equipment alone?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Jt is the man!! Nice finished work Mark. Its sounding better than ever too


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

The amp installation is really superb!!

great job, also the rest look great.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Too much to admit to in public..... 



Coppertone said:


> My gosh your car is money, and I do mean you have some great equipment. Roughly how much if I can be so forward to ask was the equipment alone?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks, Mark! But also let me give most of the credit on this amp rack to Octave, who originally built the steel amp rack and cover in Nepl29's 2005 530i.

Shipping and Tru Technology having a few different size amps of the same model, made a lot of fitting necessary in the Acura. I almost started from scratch, but after some thought, was able to fill the gaps left from not having the exact same amplifiers.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Mark- Its about time you posted these pics!!!  hopefully one day I'll be able to demo your car.

Great install JT!!!! I love your work!!!


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> Thanks, Mark! But also let me give most of the credit on this amp rack to Octave, who originally built the steel amp rack and cover in Nepl29's 2005 530i.
> 
> Shipping and Tru Technology having a few different size amps of the same model, made a lot of fitting necessary in the Acura. I almost started from scratch, but after some thought, was able to fill the gaps left from not having the exact same amplifiers.


Thanks JT. It's nice to see the amp rack in a new home. You did a great job on the trunk set up. Nelson kept me up to date as you were building the car. :thumbsup:

Nelson also told me about the different amp size issue. What a headache. Nothings ever easy is it?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Octave said:


> Thanks JT. It's nice to see the amp rack in a new home. You did a great job on the trunk set up. Nelson kept me up to date as you were building the car. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nelson also told me about the different amp size issue. What a headache. Nothings ever easy is it?


yeah, tell me about it. only one amp bolted up, but, was too short. the other 2 only one side bolted up, then i tapped the other side. all 3 amps were at least a 1/4" shorter, and one of them is 1/8 shorter than the other 2.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Nothing like a well done IB install,great job fellas.Any shots of the subs behind the seats?


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

"Octave, A HUGE SHOUT OUT TO YOU" !!! 

Thank You !!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

glad you figured it all out JT  looking great Mark!


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Again I say that your trunk is money. I love the fact that it is clean and simple yet so much work was involved to make it that way. I'm not into the bells and whistle of installing. Keeping it clean like yours is how I want/need mine to be.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great job to all. I really like the new look!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Fellas,

I need to run a cable from my DSP's to the front for tuning. I'll take some more shots, with all the trim pieces out.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Incredible install, love the amp rack BEST.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Great looking trunk Mark! As usual, great work John :2thumbsup:


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks very good. I hope that my IB install comes out as nice!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Working on my A-Pillars, hope to be done with them in another week. There is definitly a plug here for Ground Zero. The drivers being used in this installed are the Reference Drivers.

This is my first attempt at this. my tweeter is in the stock location and the driver The MR I'm is ZRLabs - zr9DD and has a range 100hz-15kHz. So I may not need a tweeter. Now that I have the hang of this I'll be doing another seat of A-Pillars for other drivers I have.

Once completed these will be aimed at opposite sides of the car. Driver side to Passenger seat.............


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Great start on them. I would love to hear your setup sometime in the future. Great selection of gear. 


Thanks for the plug


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Once this stage and the next are complete, 

We need to find a moment to cross paths....


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Those drivers are gorgeous!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

And a few more updates on the A-Pillars


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

xxx_busa said:


> Once this stage and the next are complete,
> 
> We need to find a moment to cross paths....


We can definitely make that happen. 

Are you going to wrap them? If so what material are you going with?


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Nice


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

micro suede charcoal, hope I can get it to fit......

If these go well, I'll be making A-Pillars for the planar & the ZR25


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Holy **** they fit ? How did that happen !


























I tried to wrap them with MIRCOSUEDE, That is beyond my skills


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

When is the deck install happening?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> Holy **** they fit ? How did that happen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That parking lot looks familiar. :laugh:

Nice work Mark!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice!!! True diy!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I need to mine you for more info. I do want to head in that direction.



AcuraTLSQ said:


> When is the deck install happening?


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Just about done with the A-Pillars


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Well here it is..............


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

xxxbusa COULD YOU PLEASE TURN DOWN THE SEXY ON THIS CAR!!!!?????? lol I am loving the pics bro really digging the build


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Hell yeah!!! Very nice set up!

Nice details too....noticed u kept the side curtain abs logos. Sweet.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

I MUST hear this car one day.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

one more shot.


----------



## Datsubishi (Jan 9, 2012)

Everything looks great. Kudos to the hands that created everything. Wouldn't be surprised if we saw some imitations of that amp rack.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Thanks - I cant take credit for the amp rack.


----------



## jasonjordan584 (Apr 27, 2009)

How did the phass drivers compare to the ZR labs?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

xxx_busa said:


> I need to mine you for more info. I do want to head in that direction.



A single DIN and the DRC will fit in there. Just saying..........


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

What material is that you guys used to wrap pillars in?


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

micro suede, or headliner suede, There are a few different mfg's and some have the ability to form better than others


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

These drivers sound sweet!! Got to hear them today


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

xxx_busa said:


> micro suede, or headliner suede, There are a few different mfg's and some have the ability to form better than others


Looks great! I'm sure it looks even better in person.
Well done!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Thanks to your keen tuning abilities and kindness to a brother in need. 
Thanks Again Jim !



BigRed said:


> These drivers sound sweet!! Got to hear them today


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Install looks great! (and I'm sure it sounds even better)

One quick question, thou. 
With the tweets mounted flat, so deep in the dash, is there any concern with UV damage/deterioration, seeing as they are silk dome?


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Pretty in Person - Loads of Power Too 2700 watts each

I figure I need one more for the SUBS, H/U DVD, install and I'm done buying Car Audio for the Next 5 Years.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ Purdy 



xxx_busa said:


> I figure I need one more for the SUBS, H/U DVD, install and I'm done buying Car Audio for the Next 5 Years.


That's what we all say.   :laugh:


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

yea papa - getting serious now !


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> yea papa - getting serious now !


Looking forward to it! I'll be the first to admit it...moving away from the OEM Honda/Acura HU I was quite stubborn/hard headed at first. Don't regret it after 2 years and having fairly serious SQ...but I'm happy with the outcome, even have steering wheel and bluetooth HF controls re-integrated .


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

papasin said:


> Looking forward to it! I'll be the first to admit it...moving away from the OEM Honda/Acura HU I was quite stubborn/hard headed at first. Don't regret it after 2 years and having fairly serious SQ...but I'm happy with the outcome, even have steering wheel and bluetooth HF controls re-integrated .


Stubborn was an understatement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

xxx_busa said:


>


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

And some more goodies, Wanting on the RS-P99X for processing, And she's ready for installing


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

U my friend are one serious muh fugga 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Stubborn was an understatement
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

glad i am home a lone after looking at this page.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Agreed



Laugh it up Jacob. So whatcha gonna be running? 

Mark, purdy!


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

It sounded phenomenal before...can't wait to hear what happens now.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Thank You Guys,

I just need to peel another couple grand off the sack and get the RS-P99X,


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sell a printer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

xxx_busa said:


> And some more goodies, Wanting on the RS-P99X for processing, And she's ready for installing


That is sick, my friend. You are going all out!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Selling a Large Press - getting ready to put in a Heidelberg 6 Color 40 inch.




BigRed said:


> Sell a printer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> And some more goodies, Wanting on the RS-P99X for processing, And she's ready for installing


I dont think that power supply is going to fit in your new install. I will gladly take it off your hands


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

pretty simple to clone, Easy DIY


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

I see that you decided buying GZ Reference amps........Your equipment list is very impresive....Good luck with install...


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

The Wait is Killing Me !!!



















the GTO 2din frame looks like it fit the TL very nice.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

The wait is killing me!!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Plus my Arm is getting tired from flubbing me knub


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

That iPod interface is calling my name!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

xxx_busa said:


> The Wait is Killing Me !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very nice


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

We need a group shot of all that beautiful gear together.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I know - this isn't getting finished as quickly as I wish it could be .... but quality takes time


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

xxx_busa said:


> The Wait is Killing Me !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats just straight up XXX rated porn right there.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Here is an update, some of the completed items........


























midbass, amps & processor next


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn that's nice! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

It's amazing in person!!!


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice! ZR labs and the GZ Plutonium reference amps. This is going to sound killer!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

few more shots


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

JT loves him some suede!  Looking great!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

zr labs posted on their facebook. looks great!


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Looking good, curious about the radio install.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Those doors look amazing!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

very nice....first impressions on ZR Lab drivers?


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Here are a couple more updates, It is making noise, Sounds very Nice, JT has a bit more more to do until he hands it off to me. I'm really liking the way everything is coming together. One thing I'll really enjoy is the power JT said this thing is LOUD !!!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Over Gold! That's hot!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Negolien (May 17, 2010)

Are those midbass in your door? How do you fit them in there lol? I was looking at someone's ES-06's and thinking where the hell does someone put those.


----------



## Jeff Smith ATL (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice build!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Looking very very good Mark. Typical JT quality.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

papasin said:


> Looking very very good Mark. Typical JT quality.


Thank You Mate !


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Another update from the JT lab
Amps Ground Zero Reference 2 Channel & 4 Channel








Carrozzeria RS-P99X


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

*Drools*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Looks good. I'd like to tune this one up. Curious how those tweets work out.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

more to come


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

More from JT Audio Accessoiers, I can't say enought about the quality of work from JT.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see this in person! Oh, and hear it too!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

That really is awesome. Wow!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Busa....

You got one bad looking system. Would love to demo this one one day.


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Stunning !


----------



## safe d (Dec 4, 2010)

Them is like bars of bullion


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> Can't wait to see this in person! Oh, and hear it too!
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


You actually listen to cars at the GTGs? 

Can't wait to see this thing completed and get the opportunity to demo as well!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

almost there.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

My gosh that just became one of my screen savers lol...


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

wow!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Very purdy!


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> almost there.


I think I saw a micro-blemish.






oops, not! It was a smudge on my screen.
(pitiful excuse to repost a stunning pic)


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

JT I'm speechless


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

xxx_busa said:


> JT I'm speechless



That's what counts right there!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

This install looks incredible... very nice gear!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Those finishing touches on the amp rack really jumps out.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

a little wider angle - this is coming together very nice !


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking really good, Mark.
Great work as usual, JT.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd never put groceries in that trunk. Unreal!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Thats some awesome work man. Love the details put into it. It really make the whole thing stand out.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

FIRST, THANK YOU JT !!!

H/U - DVD and right side shot...side plates are skinned with wrap. and a quick tune by JT common settings : it sounds pretty darn Good. I'm so Very Happy !!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy enough to bake cookies?  

Looks awesome Mark! JT does not fail to impress.


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

a little on/off topic, what does OP and everyone else do if you get a flat? wait for a tow truck?


----------



## Octave (Dec 12, 2010)

JT doing his thing. Looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

more lights now.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

shutmdown said:


> a little on/off topic, what does OP and everyone else do if you get a flat? wait for a tow truck?


That, or have a friend/family member bring me one of my extra wheels/tires. (Ask me how I know. lol) My plan was to have a cover made for the tire, and just keep it in the hatch for everyday use. My car didn't come with a spare, just a can of fix a flat and a compressor. I imagine many other cars come that way too.

Jay


----------



## eemichael83 (May 13, 2014)

The white LED's through the plexi trim is sweet. Obviously the rest of the build looks awesome!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

That headunit install is flawless (trunk aint bad either lol)... He did his thing on the side pieces. Those half circles are driving me crazy on mine lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

That looks really nice. Very well done!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

saw this on facebook.

real nice man


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Now that's a awesome TL. 

Great install !


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Kind of makes a person want a TL just so that it can be copied like this.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Kind of makes a person want a TL just so that it can be copied like this.


Do it lol



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Looks great Mark and JT. Can't wait to hear it next time we have a GTG. Mark, are you going to be staying in California now that Toyota is moving away?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Looks great Mark and JT. Can't wait to hear it next time we have a GTG. Mark, are you going to be staying in California now that Toyota is moving away?


since Mark works for Honda, I think he might. :surprised:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> since Mark works for Honda, I think he might. :surprised:



JT beat me to it. Driving an Acura should have been a hint Dustin. Lol.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Ha... no kidding. I have no idea why I was thinking Toyota. Probably just tied the Torrance location to the news recently of Toyota leaving California. 


Glad to know Mark and his car will likely be sticking around.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Ha... no kidding. I have no idea why I was thinking Toyota. Probably just tied the Torrance location to the news recently of Toyota leaving California.
> 
> 
> Glad to know Mark and his car will likely be sticking around.


toyota is about 500 feet away from mark's work.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> toyota is about 500 feet away from mark's work.


More GTG space?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Fantastic work JT!! Hopefully I'll get a demo from Mark on the next GTG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Gregory Porter sounds good in there!


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow - That sounds great !


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

WHOLYDEARMOTHEROFGODSHMOLYFKN!...

Surely, we all agree, this is fetish car audio porn, no? Great gear and a great install, that actually sounds good?!!! I think they call this a triple double...


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the kindness Guys


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

MY GOD... that sounds beautiful!! What a God damn inspiration right there... THAT IS WHAT I WANT!!! 

Where can one get a Ground Zero Amp btw?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

View from inside the vehicle....


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

DLO13 said:


> View from inside the vehicle....



And yes... that is the glow of the GZ amps.:laugh:


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

I want to thank Mark for the listen yesterday. I must say.....WOW!!! And it will only get better....Wait, it can get better? WOW!!!

Very nice work JT (As if I needed to mention it. All his work is exceptional)


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Sneak Peek ..... What's Brewing in the ZR world.

I few new items coming my way........


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

is that a swiveling tweeter design??? me likey!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

yes it is, god eye....


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

ZR's take on the 12m is gorgeous, I just wish it was drop in diameter for Scans version. And I wish I had the $$$$ for them. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Saturns are so pretty. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on them.


----------



## nicofrance (Nov 19, 2009)

hi,

woww
i am impatient to read your opinions about the very specials saturn and n°1 speaker .


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

ZR Labs N°1 MIDBASS Driver

Amazing !!! Absolutely the most natural Midbass Ive heard to date, Resolving and true like I've never experienced.....that is 5 min listening, I'm looking forward to the break in process. 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

looks purdy. i love the grill that GZ/ZR Labs speakers come with...


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

xxx_busa said:


> ZR Labs N°1 MIDBASS Driver
> 
> Amazing !!! Absolutely the most natural Midbass Ive heard to date, Resolving and true like I've never experienced.....that is 5 min listening, I'm looking forward to the break in process.
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> ZR Labs N°1 MIDBASS Driver
> 
> Amazing !!! Absolutely the most natural Midbass Ive heard to date, Resolving and true like I've never experienced.....that is 5 min listening, I'm looking forward to the break in process.
> 
> ...


I guess I will need to make a stop through and listen. I hear that a visitor is stopping by on Wednesday.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I'll try and sound a little less "Snobish"

Ground Zero has never offered this driver or anything close to this Driver. 
Infact Ground Zero doesn't even carrier or offer a the ZR18DD or ZR18W as the reference point in there line.

The grill frame is spun on a lathe from 8" round stock. better than 5/8" thick.

this is the grill you're speaking of.....very nice yes, but an entirely different line...








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]





shutmdown said:


> looks purdy. i love the grill that GZ/ZR Labs speakers come with...


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Wednesday after 4:30 is good


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> Wednesday after 4:30 is good



Hmmm, I maybe in the Riverside area Wednesday night.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

you know what to do........



papasin said:


> Hmmm, I maybe in the Riverside area Wednesday night.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

A Few Shots of the updatad ZR No.1 Midbass & 12M Midrange, Tweeter will follow Soon...
These updates are the ZR Extravagance line by the one and only careful handcrafted artisan builder Zvone Raspor.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

such perty stuff! the grills on the zr line in your car really caught my eye/finger last time I checked it out, will be interesting to hear the upgrades!

Sorry I missed the party Wednesday..ears packed it in hard and it would have been a waste of time to listen to such good gear.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

how do you like the 12m vs the planar?


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

more detail, and the extension playing the higher khz-notes are much smoother, the little bit more bulk to the driver gives it more authority, that is what I'm hearing, it was really good before, but now, its like the saying goes you dont know what you've lost, until you see it, touch it, or hear it..........




casey said:


> how do you like the 12m vs the planar?


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome. What are your crossovers and slopes on them?


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

New video demo please


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

31,315,3150 12,24,36,72 are some of the numbers, but I can't give away all the secrets.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Sounds great mark!! Thanks for the demo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

xxx_busa said:


> 31,315,3150 12,24,36,72 are some of the numbers, but I can't give away all the secrets.



4k, 18db, -4

A few more to guess at


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

I must say the bug to do mods and try new things here & there are Addictive.
SO rather than sweat buying new gear, I'll just get some backups of the existing, Haha like they're gonna go bad. 

My Next Big change will be the Extravagance MID-RANGE as soon as testing and production have completed. These drivers are totally over the top for 99%....... 

However listening to the system through the break-in process has been great. I think its at its Plato and will remain sounding the way it does from now on. 

I picked up a new carpet set for my car, and need to install that and some more deadening and a new window tint job and that is really it. 

Anyone whom would like to hear these or needs help getting ZR Labs, I can help...


----------



## BIG 6X6 MIKE (Feb 26, 2015)

Man I'm speechless, the equipment you have in car is mind blowing. The speakers alone are works of art and everything about this build is amazing. I would love to hear a system of this Caliber. I'm just getting into SQ and have been buying my system little by little but I think I might have bought the wrong stuff after seeing your system lol!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Mark I will be in LA from the 3rd till the 7th. My hours should be a lot shorter than what was before. Can't wait to meet up diyer! And his system!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I had a chance to meet Xxx_busa in person last night and hear, see his system. Its truly a build of art. My impression of his system WoW. Truly amazing, even though we both listen to different types of music it was still a pleasure to hear and meet a Diy member. I need to bring my car to Xxx_busa for a tune once I'm done. Only problem is.... He lives 1700 miles away  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So it's safe to say that will be a vacation only trip lol. Great to see that you are meeting with other forum members and experiencing what they have to share.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Oh my !! Yes I agree. The way his system sounded was hmm I would consider it as pure sex or orgasmic  and yes it was a pleasure meeting him. He's an awesome guy! Loves his system and is truly passionate about it. Now I need to jump on a wagon and really get my system completed

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Negolien (May 17, 2010)

Could you tell us what kinda power you're running to each please?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Negolien said:


> Could you tell us what kinda power you're running to each please?


Mark has 3 Ground Zero Reference amps. The 2ch's are rated for 420rms per channel and 1800-2700 bridged depending on what ohm load. The 4ch is rated at 150rms per channel.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> yes it was a pleasure meeting him. He's an awesome guy! Loves his system and is truly passionate about it.



Would like to second this. You won't find anyone as kind as well as one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet...always willing to share and have had many opportunities to hang out with him and just a great guy to be around. Reminds me, need to see about catching up again xxx. Might be in the area next week.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

FYI Jim Becker get all the credit for my TUNE 


BIG RED !!!

Thank You for the Kindness - all of you


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

the bridged 2ch for my Dynaudio Esotar's 12 is @2 ohm.... I think 2700w

Scott can verify this




[email protected] said:


> Mark has 3 Ground Zero Reference amps. The 2ch's are rated for 420rms per channel and 1800-2700 bridged depending on what ohm load. The 4ch is rated at 150rms per channel.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Negolien said:


> Could you tell us what kinda power you're running to each please?


crap load


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Still, at this moment, my favorite install - ever.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> crap load


I love that you're never scared to really dig into the technical details of an install.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

rton20s said:


> I love that you're never scared to really dig into the technical details of an install.


And is always very concise... :laugh:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rton20s said:


> I love that you're never scared to really dig into the technical details of an install.





DRTHJTA said:


> And is always very concise... :laugh:


You need to give him a break, or uhhh, a hand, or both. Then again, pretty sure he's back on the saddle, so I think he's just being his usual self.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

ZR Labs F1 midrange drivers for the TL, For A-Pillars Extravagance Line to better match in quality and build caliber of the No.1 midbass & the Saturn Tweeters.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Mark these are sexy! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have heard his TL loved it... And the setup that he has its wow!!!! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

xxx_busa said:


> ZR Labs F1 midrange drivers for the TL, For A-Pillars Extravagance Line to better match in quality and build caliber of the No.1 midbass & the Saturn Tweeters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Mark the first picture is not showing up.. I can't wait to see this.. It would be even better to hear this

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

Yes, Mark's TL is top notch.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

vivmike said:


> Yes, Mark's TL is top notch.


I know, I seen it, I heard it, I felt it... It was an amazing experience ! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenneth M (Oct 14, 2014)

xxx_busa said:


> ZR Labs F1 midrange drivers for the TL, For A-Pillars Extravagance Line to better match in quality and build caliber of the No.1 midbass & the Saturn Tweeters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely, Mark. Just lovely. 

Can't wait to get mine in! 

Thanks for all your help. And thank you for getting the ball rolling on these. "Special" isn't even a good enough word used to describe this set.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

...when you once hear ZR Lab drivers you forgot on every single car audio driver that you heard before.....just stunning speakers without competition


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Any update on your ZR lab speakers Mark ?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenneth M (Oct 14, 2014)

Best of show? Do tell! arty:


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

SNEAK PEAK hmm 

the only 2 in the USA PURE








[/url]SAM_0520 by mark melheim, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]SAM_0521 by mark melheim, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]SAM_0522 by mark melheim, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

SERIOUSLY!?!?!?!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Wow!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Very nice Mark! Are you going to bring the TL out to Riverside in March?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok posting those was just wrong on so many levels lol.


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

xxx_busa said:


> SNEAK PEAK hmm
> 
> the only 2 in the USA PURE
> 
> ...


HOLY COPPER, those are stunning! Just ran through this thread and if my build can be half this, I'm content. Killer car xxx_busa, so nice!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I actually seen his car, and heard it. Now I'm really wondering if these amps will make that much of an difference to what you have now.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Crazy that up until now (researching since I read this thread), I had no idea who or what Ground Zero was. Man I'm old and out of it, these amps are so nice.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yes to me  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Just kidding they are very expensive!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradknob (Oct 26, 2009)

Yea, after seeing this I'll be throwing my poverty GZ uranium series amps in the trash.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Mark, look at my thread I had something to say about you! and Thank You!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Trying to balance my schedule, a long time Friend is having his 70th Surprise Birthday Party.......





rton20s said:


> Very nice Mark! Are you going to bring the TL out to Riverside in March?


----------



## Kenneth M (Oct 14, 2014)

Need moar guts!!!! :cussing:


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Any progress or update ??

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

New Amps are in as well as the new ODR D7RII headunit, Sound is Amazing ! 

The signal is un-altered by no-longer running through a pre-stage and the New Pure amps are incredibly POWERFUL...... PLUS all the sezy as hell Mondorf Caps. 

Visually the same, But the sonic signature is very much different. They have peeled several veils away, no longer constricted, without the change I wouldn't had know that. It's like going from a little single driver guitar amp to having a MARSHALL Concert Stack !!!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> New Amps are in as well as the new ODR D7RII headunit, Sound is Amazing !
> 
> The signal is un-altered by no-longer running through a pre-stage and the New Pure amps are incredibly POWERFUL...... PLUS all the sezy as hell Mondorf Caps.
> 
> Visually the same, But the sonic signature is very much different. They have peeled several veils away, no longer constricted, without the change I wouldn't had know that. It's like going from a little single driver guitar amp to having a MARSHALL Concert Stack !!!


Missed you this weekend. Will have to hit you up for a listen this week if time permits.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

xxx_busa said:


> New Amps are in as well as the new ODR D7RII headunit, Sound is Amazing !
> 
> The signal is un-altered by no-longer running through a pre-stage and the New Pure amps are incredibly POWERFUL...... PLUS all the sezy as hell Mondorf Caps.
> 
> Visually the same, But the sonic signature is very much different. They have peeled several veils away, no longer constricted, without the change I wouldn't had know that. It's like going from a little single driver guitar amp to having a MARSHALL Concert Stack !!!


I was actually thinking about if they were installed the other day. Glad to hear they are and they took the performance up another notch. I am actually moving to Oregon here soon, once I do, I will have to make the trip down to take a gander and a listen


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Maybe come down when we do a competition in Socal....... would love to be a show-off !!!




[email protected] said:


> I was actually thinking about if they were installed the other day. Glad to hear they are and they took the performance up another notch. I am actually moving to Oregon here soon, once I do, I will have to make the trip down to take a gander and a listen


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

xxx_busa said:


> Maybe come down when we do a competition in Socal....... would love to be a show-off !!!


Are you going to this?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l-spl-event-may-1-2016-carson-california.html


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

So when are we going to see your install in the new NSX? I imagine you drove it already.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

My TL Type S - TOTALED Yesterday 

Sad few days


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF are you OK???? As long as you are OK that's all it matters.... Just wondering if things in the trunk are OK as well???

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> My TL Type S - TOTALED Yesterday
> 
> Sad few days



Oh no Mark! Are you ok?

Is anything from the build salvageable?


----------



## Kenneth M (Oct 14, 2014)

How dreadful!! Hope you're in good health and better spirits now. 

Being forced a new canvas will ultimately be a lot of fun, Mark. Already looking forward to your ZRbuildlog.2


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

really sorry to hear this, hope you are OK!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

All the gear is still in great shape & no injuries......


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> All the gear is still in great shape & no injuries......


Good to hear! Hopefully you find yourself a suitable replacement quickly.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> All the gear is still in great shape & no injuries......


That's good to hear Mark especially the part with no injuries. Bummed though about the TL-S as this was one of my favorite installs and more recently has come to be top 5 sounding (IMHO) in Cali. Going to be missed, but looking forward to the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the car buddy, but glad to hear you are alright.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Glad to hear you and the gear are OK, Mark. Sorry about the car, though.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

How did your insurance handle the custom install work ?

did they help you out?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

xxx_busa said:


> All the gear is still in great shape & no injuries......


Good to hear. I remember seeing some really beefy steel bars in the doors and roll hoops of my S2000. Nothing like that in early Miatas. Honda builds safe vehicles!


----------

